# Più che o più di?



## Szita23

Ciao ragazzi, 
ho una domanda, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
Allora vorrei sapere se in questi casi dovrei usare che o di:
Anastasia ha pi*ù* penne di Marco. (o che Marco? )

Lo so che 2 termini con quantita' richiede uso di che ma a me sembra giusto anche di

Altra domanda:

HO mangiato pi*ù* di te o Ho mangiato pi*ù* che tu.

Va bene tutte due?
*G*razie per il vostro aiuto, 


Typing accents


----------



## Willow88

Per quanto riguarda il significato della prima frase vanno bene entrambe le versioni, ma in italiano è più corretto dire: 
Anastasia ha piu penne *di* Marco.

Nell'altra frase la seconda versione è grammaticalmente sbagliata, non si dice mai "più che tu" 

Quindi è meglio dire:

"Ho mangiato piu *di te*" 

ciao ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao e benvenuta 
Voglio ricordarti due conse importanti: 
Per le domande di italiano esiste il forum "solo italiano".
In italiano gli accenti _non sono un optional._

Grazie


----------



## Szita23

Caro/a Willow 88

Grazie mille, mi hai aiutato tantissimo.!

Allora ho pensato bene, ma i libri della grammatica dicono il contrario.
Allora ho un altra domanda.
Ho creato questa frase l'altro giorno:

La classe di matematica ha piu studenti della classe d'italiano.
(Anche qua secondo la grammatica dovrei usare che ,ma mi sembra molto strano se  pronuncio tutta la frase. 
Qua va bene della?
Nella classe di matematica ci sono piu' studenti che nella classe d'italiano.
Questo si e' normale con che perche c'e' anche la preposizione Nella.


Ma la prima frase....cosa ne pensi?

Grazie mille per la risposta, ho pensato tantissimo su questo e sull'internet  non si trova niente utile per comparativi.
CIAO CIAO


----------



## sabrinita85

Szita23 said:


> La classe di matematica ha piu studenti *della *classe d'italiano.
> 
> Nella classe di matematica ci sono piu' studenti *che* nella classe d'italiano.


Visita questa pagina: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=981717&highlight=comparativo


----------



## Szita23

*G*razie mille !!!
Sono contentissima !!


----------



## StEZaUrO

Ciao a tutti,
oggi mi sono imbattuto in questa frase:

"Marco è più ordinato che tu"

Domanda: grammaticalmente è italiano corretto?

Poiché secondo me è sbagliata, visto che il "che" in questione ha la funzione di sostituire la preposizione "di", creando quindi un complemento: perciò penso che, in questo caso, sia ben più corretto dire

"Marco è più ordinato di/che TE"

Chi mi sa dire qual è la versione giusta, ovviamente motivandomi anche il perché?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## luigi70

Ciao 
Mi stupisce vedere un italiano fare una domanda del genere..
Punto primo: si dice "più ordinato DI", non "CHE".
Punto secondo: TU è pronome soggettivo, quindi svolge la funzione di SOGGETTO, che nel tuo esempio è Marco, non la persona a cui ci si rivolge.
Marco è più ordinato *DI TE*.


----------



## StEZaUrO

Infatti anche tu la vedi come la vedo io.

Unica cosa: penso si possa utilizzare, nella frase in questione (e quindi col TE finale), indifferentemente sia il DI che il CHE (di TE / che TE). Non credi?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Amici, ho riunito la discussione con una esistente: guardate anche i contributi precedenti prima di postare il vostro, così evitiamo ripetizioni


----------



## MOMO2

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ciao e benvenuta
> Voglio ricordarti due conse importanti:
> Per le domande di italiano esiste il forum "solo italiano".
> In italiano gli accenti _non sono un optional._
> 
> Grazie


----------



## MOMO2

Szita23 said:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> ho una domanda, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
> Allora vorrei sapere se in questi casi dovrei usare che o di:
> Anastasia ha pi*ù* penne di Marco. (o che Marco? )
> 
> Lo so che 2 termini con quantita' richiede uso di che  ma a me sembra giusto anche l'uso della preposizione "di"
> 
> Altra domanda:
> 
> HO mangiato pi*ù* di te  o Ho mangiato pi*ù* che  tu .
> 
> Va bene tutte due?
> *G*razie per il vostro aiuto,
> 
> 
> Typing accents


 
Secondo me studi anche lo spagnolo e ti confondi con quella lingua.
In italiano "più che" lo trovi solo nell'espressione "Più che altro ..."


----------



## nevevento

Mi piacciono le rose rosse piu' delle rose gialle. 
Mi piacciono le rose rosse piu' che le rose gialle. 
Mi piacciono di piu' le rose rosse che le rose gialle. 
Mi piacciono di piu' le rose rosse delle rose gialle. 
Quali tra queste sonon giuste? e perche'?  Grazie !


----------



## cammillotto

io direi le due frasi con 'delle'. Credo (ma forse il mio orecchio mi inganna) che le varianti con 'che' siano più colloquiali/regionali.


----------



## Miachetemio

nevevento said:


> Mi piacciono le rose rosse piu' delle rose gialle.
> Mi piacciono le rose rosse piu' che le rose gialle.
> 
> Non posso dirti se é una precisa regola grammaticale, ma di norma si usa
> 
> più...di per comparare due sostantivi
> e
> più ...che per comparare due aggettivi.
> 
> Mi piacciono piú le rose dei garofani
> 
> É piú fastidioso che nocivo.
> 
> Detto questo, ritengo che le tue frasi siano entrambe accettabili; personalmente, userei piú..di .
> 
> 
> Mi piacciono di piu' le rose rosse che le rose gialle.
> Mi piacciono di piu' le rose rosse delle rose gialle.
> 
> "Di piú" é , in questa costruzione, usato solo nelle regioni settentrionali ( a quanto mi risulta) e ritengo che non sia grammaticalmente corretto. Lo eviterei, in qualche modo mi suona poco elegante nonostante io lo usi nel mio dialetto.
> 
> Quali tra queste sonon giuste? e perche'?  Grazie !



Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

nevevento said:


> Mi piacciono le rose rosse piu' delle rose gialle.
> Mi piacciono le rose rosse piu' che le rose gialle.
> Mi piacciono di piu' le rose rosse che le rose gialle.
> Mi piacciono di piu' le rose rosse delle rose gialle.
> Quali tra queste sonon giuste? e perche'?  Grazie !


----------



## annapo

*Più che* si userebbe *per aggettivi *e anche *per i verbi*:

mi piace più studiare che lavorare
è più verosimile che vero

tuttavia se dici "mi piacciono più le rose rosse che le gialle" non c'è italofono che non capisca quello che vuoi dire (e molti magari nemmeno colgono la sfumatura che/de)

Anna


----------



## Ariel66

Riflettendo, ho enumerato i seguenti casi:

1)Più di : quando il 2ndo termine di paragone è un promome complemento.
Esempi
Marco è più alto di me.
Andrea è più studioso di v oi.

2) più che: quando si paragonano aggettivi , avverbi e verbi
Esempi:
Beniamino è più alto che intelligente.
Filippo guida più velocemente che prudentemente.
Più che aspettare, mi piace farmi aspettare.


3) Quando il secondo termine di paragone è preceduto da una preposizione, si usa più che... (qualunque preposizione)
Esempi:
Massa è stato più veloce nelle prove che nella gara.
Mi interessa prendere più punti negli esercizi di ascolto che nella scrittura.
Sono più portata per le materie letterarie che per quelle scientifiche.
Andrea è più bravo nei risolvere i quiz che a raccontare barzellette.


----------

